# Model 10 Questions



## azmark (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm looking at Model 10s and I'm wondering what is the difference between a 10-5 and a 10-6. Obviously, something changed, but not knowing what I'm looking for, they look pretty much alike to me. Can someone educate me?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The difference between the two was the weight of the barrel as it was the same between the 10-7 and 10-8. I think if you check this out I am right. Who knows I been wrong before. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

